# Official Game Thread: BULLS v. MAGIC 3/28/06 - 7:30 pm CT/WCIU/WRBW/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*BULLS*







_*v.*_







*MAGIC*


*Tuesday March 28, 2006 7:30 pm United Center, Chicago*




*Series:* Bulls lead 2-0.

*Last meeting:* Bulls won 102-93 Dec. 7 in Orlando.

*Records:* Magic 27-43, Bulls 31-39.




*Magic probable starters (ppg):* 

G DeShawn Stevenson 11.3, G Jameer Nelson 14.2, F Hedo Turkoglu 14.1, F Dwight Howard 15.6, C Tony Battie 8.1


*Bulls probable starters (ppg):* 

G Chris Duhon 8.8, G Kirk Hinrich 15.7, F Luol Deng 13.8, F Andres Nocioni 12.0, C Michael Sweetney 8.4


*Story line:* _The Bulls are coming off a 101-97 victory Sunday at Boston, their second straight win. A win over Orlando would pull them within one game of Philadelphia for the eighth and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference. Orlando is only 7-29 on the road. _ 



tribune


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Orlando has been playing good, hopefully we can keep our momentum going and pull this out.

Here's some other games of relevance tonight:
Phoenix @ Milwaukee
Washington @ Sacramento

No Philly tonight, they have Detroit on ESPN tomorrow night.
So if we win tonight, and the Pistons don't disappoint tomorrow, we'd be within .5 games of them.

Our next 5 games:
3/28 ORL
3/31 @ CHA
4/1 BOS
4/4 IND
4/5 @ PHI

Philly's next 5:
3/29 DET
3/31 @ NY
4/2 NY
4/4 @ CLE
4/5 CHI

Two straight games against the Knicks isn't something I wanted to see on their schedule.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the suns are going to be really really pissed off tonight. i think the bucks are in for a tough one!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> the suns are going to be really really pissed off tonight. i think the bucks are in for a tough one!


Ya seriously what the hell happened to them last night? They lost by 38 points, that's crazy.
The Bucks are 4 games ahead of us now, so I wouldn't count on getting anywhere near them by the end of the season (especially since there's only 12 games left), but they do have a rough schedule for the rest of the year:

3/28 PHX
3/31 @ DET
4/1 IND
4/4 @ MIA
4/5 @ ORL
4/7 @ MEM
4/9 NJ
4/12 WAS
4/14 @ NY
4/15 ATL
4/17 DET
4/18 @ WAS

I haven't been following closely, but I don't think they've been playing too bad lately, 6-4 in their last 10.

I wouldn't want to be them tonight though. 
Nash didn't even score last night, I wouldn't bet on the same thing happening tonight.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Bulls are favored by 5.5 tonight, how many of you like them to win by 6+?

The Bucks have fared well against the top teams in the Western conference so far this year, they maynot win, but I think it will be an excellent game... I hope.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*game preview*


_CHICAGO (Ticker) - Ben Gordon and the surging Chicago Bulls look to continue their late push toward the postseason when they host the Orlando Magic on Tuesday.

The Bulls have won two straight and trail the Philadelphia 76ers (32-37) by just 1 1/2 games for the eighth and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference.

Gordon scored 13 of his 17 points in the fourth quarter on Sunday as Chicago rallied for a 101-97 triumph over the Boston Celtics.

Luol Deng scored 20 points while Chris Duhon added 17, six rebounds and seven assists for the Bulls, who never led in the first 45 minutes but never trailed in the final three.

*Gordon has come alive since being taken out of the starting lineup for Chicago's last two games. The 2005 Sixth Man Award winner has scored a total of 42 points off the bench over his last two games.*

The Bulls hope for another strong performance from Gordon on Tuesday against a Magic squad that has won three straight and seven of its last 10.

Hedo Turkoglu scored 23 points and Dwight Howard added 15 and 13 rebounds on Sunday as Orlando posted a 108-101 victory over the Atlanta Hawks.

Jameer Nelson had 15 points and reserve Darko Milicic chipped in 13 for the Magic, who have lost both meetings with the Bulls this season. _


v bookie link:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=254536


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bulls will win this one and continue storming towards the playoffs.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

surging? I dunno about that. But one things for sure, I hope we kick some magic rear tonight. I have a bad feeling about this game. Not sure why.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Bulls are favored by 5.5 tonight, how many of you like them to win by 6+?


That's the exact line I rate the game to be as well, so 50/50%


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

anorexorcist said:


> surging? I dunno about that. But one things for sure, I hope we kick some magic rear tonight. I have a bad feeling about this game. Not sure why.


Me too....this feels like a trap game. Orlando is not that bad and IIRC, Howard usually does pretty good against us. 

WATCH OUT FOR DARKO!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

If we win this, that 8th spot is ours. There's no way the Sixers can keep it the way they are playing right now. Plus of the three teams looking for that 8th spot (Philly, Chicago and Boston), we have the easiest schedule of the 3 I believe, and we have the best shot of getting there if we win tonight.

OK one more thing, I think some important games down the stretch we need to win in order to get that 8th spot: (let's be honest, EVERY game is important right now).

-Tonight against Orlando
-pretty much the next two weeks (we're facing Boston again, so they'll be hungry for revenge. And we also have to face Philly twice in the nexxt two weeks, so we'll have to get those Ws in order to get that 8th place.)

I'm telling you guys, the two most important games that are left are those two games against Philly. Those two will either make or break our chances of making the playoffs. If we win one and lose one, we still have a chance. Lose both, we're out. Win both, we're in for sure.

Let's hope tonight is gonna turn out with a victory. GO BULLS!!! Let's get that 8th spot!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney with the bounce inside. layup GOOD. Deshawn Stevenson has it, lost it.

Deng baseline travels with the ball.

Nelson baseline. OOB Magic ball. Hedo to inbounds. to D-Ho. to Turkoglu for three. GOOD.

3-2. 11:00 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to Nocioni. top of the key jumper GOOD. 4-3 Bulls.

Howard has it up high to Deshawn . to Hedo, to Jameer in the corner, three try. MISS>

Nocioni downlow, fakes gets fouled by D-HO. shooting foul.

makes the first FT. and the second. 6-3. Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

steal by Hinrich to Noc, to Deng to Duhon for three. GOOD! 

9-3 Bulls.

Wayne Larivee has the 9-0 run incorrect.

Turkoglu to Nelson for three. GOOD. 

Deng downlow outside to Noc, drives layup GOOD. 1-6. 

Howard spins inside the lane. layup GOOD. 

11-8 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich in the lane. to Noc. to Sweetney, fakes a jumper to Deng jumper MISS.

Battie loses the ball. Hinrich picks it up, brings it up. to Deng layup MISS. but fouled by Jameer.

Deng missed the first.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dwight Howard dunks the ball. 10-12 Bulls

Hinrich drives baseline kicks out to Noc, runner in the lane GOOD and fouled!

14-10. 15-10 as he makes the FT.

7:39 left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Turk to Jameer splits defenders, layup GOOD.

Deng around the curl, jumper in the lane, MISS.

Arroyo brings it up.to Battie, stolen by Duhon, drives layup MISS. but fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon splits FT's 16-12.

Arroyo to Battie, long jumper MISS. Sweetney. boards.

to Deng, to Nocioni driving baseline, dunks the ball!

Stevenson has it, loses the ball on the cut, to DUhon to Noc, back to DUhon, for three. MISS. Sweetney, boards, a putback IS MISSED. 18-12.

makes both FT's. timeout Orlando. 20-12 6:06 left.

Bulls look SHARP.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Good start for the Bulls. Suns up over Bucks by 3, Charlotte over Atlanta by 5, hopefully those stand


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Howard inside layup MISSED. rebounds his shot, MISS again. Darko has it to Turk.

Turkoglu fouled by Sweetney on the layup attempt.

splits FT's

Sweetney downlow from Hinrich, layup GOOD.

Stevenson three try MISS. arroyo boards. jumpball Arroyo and Deng. Hinrich has it. 

Noc jumper MISS. tipped by Tyson MISS.

Arroyo gets fouled on the reach-in.

Arroyo sets up. to Stevenson to Darko back to Carlos jumper GOOD.

22-15. 

Duhon brings it up. to Hinrich . around a screen to DUhon to Deng circles in the lane, jumper MISS. got his own board and dunks it.

24-15. 

Luol on the fastbreak, jumper GOOD. 26-15. Bulls 3:25 GOOD

Arroyo brigns it up to Deshawn layup MISS. Dwight Howard gets the board. good and 1. timeout Bulls 26-17. 3:12 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dwight misses the FT.

Duhon brings it up. backs it in. to Noc around the screen to Bem. back to Noc, to Duhon on the baseline, to Noc in the lane, travels with the ball.

Arroyo brings it up. to Turk, fadeaway, MISS. Darko has the board and the putback is GOOD.

Gordon to Duhon, to Sweetney, knocked OOB. Bulls ball

Deng out for Malik, 

Malik turnaround jumper GOOD. 28-19. 

Keyon Dooling inside layup GOOD.

Malik handoff to Nocioni. to Ben, fakes the three. inside jumper GOOD.

30-21 1:06 left

Arroyo fouled on a jumper. makes both FT's 

Gordon floater in the lane. MISS. Malik dunks the popped up ball

Arroyo inside drives, layup GOOD

Duhon drives, gets fouled by Arroyo. FT's coming up. 32-25.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon splits FT's.

30 secs left.

33-25 Bulls

Arroyo to Hedo. inside Darko. across the lane hookshot GOOD.

Duhon brings it up. to Gordon. inside Malik, turnaround jumper MISS. 

quarter ends. 33-27.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ariza loses the ball.

Ben for three. IN and OUT. geez.

Arroyo drives, layup MISS. Malik gets called for the foul. Bringing that crap in here.

splits FT's.

Hinrich brings it up. to Gordon inside to Sweetney

on the block. spins and DUNKS the ball!! that was a nice MOVE.

Darko jumper GOOD. Bo Outlaw fouls before the inbounds.

Kirk to shoot FT's.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

36-30. splits Ft's.

loose ball foul on Malik

Arroyo has it to Ariza turnaround jumper MISS.

Hinrich brings it up. throws it away.

Darko open jumper baseline. MISS.

Deng long 2. MISS. Darko boards. to Arroyo. layup MISS but fouled. Arroyo is getting calls like Kobe. WEAK.

Deng inside layup MISS. 

Arroyo to Ariza, fouled inside. 

36-32. 9:16 left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ariza splits FT's.

Hinrich brings it up. drives dishes to Deng in the corner. for three MISS.

Ben fastbreak layup MISS. Hinrich follows up the miss. GOOD! 38-33. 8:38

Magic timeout.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Lack of size hurting us from building a decent lead. TC's 2 quick fouls were just so dumb. So many years in the league and he still has problems staying on the floor.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

for a not a very good fast breaking team, we're not that bad tonight.

just as i type this, orlando steals and gets a fast break score.

damn. (kirk! :naughty: )


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng on the fastbreak layup GOOD.

Arroyo misses. 

Gordon finds Hinrich. Dooling steals a Hinrich pass to the baseline. layup GOOD.

Hinrich around the rim. layup MISS>

Dooling baseline layup GOOD.

40-37.

Hinrich to Malik drives, raises up. jumper GOOD. 42-37

Dooling to Darko pass to Arroyo. to Ariza. travels layup in the lane GOOD.

Gordon layup BLOCKED by Darko.

Hinrich to cherrypicking Deng. dunk GOOD 39-44

Outlaw to Darko. inside posts up. floater MISS.

Bo Outlaw gets called for a foul, collision with Kirk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon Ben u gotta take it harder at the rim then that! He's 1-6 now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich layup GOOD.
Turk to Darko, outside layup. MISS

Noc drives layup MISS.

Nelson fadeaway jumper MISS.

Jameer for three. top of the key GOOD.

Nocioni for three. GOOD. 49-42. Hedo fouls Kirk, running him over.

Hinrich to Nocioni dives, DUNKS the ball. 

51-42. Noc with 16.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hedo to Stevenson. to Dho. back to Deshawn, long jumper GOOD.

Hinrich to Noc, to Duhon to Deng , drives, runner. GOOD.

Nelson to Turkoglu, crosses over Deng to Nelson in the corner. for three. MISS. 53-47 2:32 Bulls lead and a timeout.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Noc is gonna get T'd up if he keeps doing pull ups on his dunks with no one under him :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk should go for the quadruple double

Kirk shoots an airball.

Stevenson drives. to Howard loses it

Hinrich to Nocioni, wide open three. MISS.

Deng boards but steps out of bounds.

Hedo loses the ball, knocked away by Duhon.

Hinrich on the break to Deng, bobbled. Bulls ball OOB.

Hinrich to Nocioni jumper MISS. Tyson taps it away.

Nelson on the break to Turkoglu dunks it.

Duhon for three GOOD.

Jameer penetrates loses it. Duhon has it.

Deng to Nocioni. layup MISS. Deng grabs it. layup MISS but fouled.

Deng splits FT's again.

57-49.

Dwight has it. right hand hookshot across the lane. MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich screened by Luke. goes baseline to Deng to Nocioni to Duhon fakes a shot, jumper MISS. 

57-49. Bulls halftime.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

holy stuff does hinrich really already have 9 assists


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sounds like we look pretty sharp.

Hinrich stats per ESPN's GameCast:
5 points
7 assists
3 boards
5 steals
50% FG%

That's not bad at all, if they're accurate.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

JRose5 said:


> Sounds like we look pretty sharp.
> 
> Hinrich stats per ESPN's GameCast:
> 5 points
> ...


oh ok sportsline had 9, seemed a bit high to me...c'mon kirk, get that triple-double


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

jordanwasprettygood said:


> oh ok sportsline had 9, seemed a bit high to me...c'mon kirk, get that triple-double


Ya I'm not sure which is correct. It seemed from my experience that Sportsline's stats aren't as accurate in game, but they update the game score faster, which is usually the better trade off.

I'm not really sure how accurate ESPN's are, I think NBA.com's are fairly accurate, but they update very slow, from what I've seen.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Look who's winning the free throw and turnover battle. The Bulls seem to have finally discovered the rewards of driving to the basket.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Man, the picture quality on WCIU is always so terrible.

Nice to see Hinrich racking up the dimes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luol makes a baseline jumper. 63-54.

Nelson to Battie to Diwight downlow. offensive foul. runs over Nocioni. lowered his shoulder.

Sweetney to Deng to Kirk . back to Sweetney. to Kirk to Nocioni drives. to Duhon. but offensive foul called on Noc.

Nelson drives layup GOOD.

63-56 8:32 left.

Kirk to Duhon to Deng drives to Nocioni. layup MISS. gets his own board brings it out. to Deng. slashes the lane. layup MISS.

Nelson to Stevenson in the corner. jumper MISS. ball OOB Battie. Bulls ball. 63-56 

Tyson in for Sweetney.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nelson jumper over Kirk. GOOD.

Chris Duhon runner is GOOD. 65-58.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Stevenson to Hedo, jumper drains it.

65-60 Duhon to Kirk. to Chandler skies for the on handed slam but blocked by Battie. fouled by Dwight Howard.

makes the first FT.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon's jumpers are rarely ever contested(nobody guards him) and he still can't shoot a decent percentage.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

misses the second FT. 66-60 6:31 left.

Dwight to a cutting Hedo in the lane, layup GOOD.

66-62. Deng curls around a screen to Duhon jumper MISS.

Jameer has it. tries to feed Battie inside. Hedo jumper MISS.

Hinrich. jumper. drains that. 68-62

Battie works Nocioni. posts up. layup GOOD.
68-64 4:39 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni for three at the top. GOOD.

71-64.

Stevenson drives. spins in the lane. layup GOOD and 1.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Man, the picture quality on WCIU is always so terrible.
> 
> Nice to see Hinrich racking up the dimes.


It's the fuzzy station.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben baseline jumper GOOD..

75-67 Bulls. Jameer for two. foot on the line GOOD. 75-69.

Nocioni to Malik. back to Noc on a screen. jumper MISS.

Nelson to Desahwn layup MISS>

Nocioni with the lead pass to Hinrich. layup MISS. but fouled. 75-69 1:57


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> It's the fuzzy station.



Yeah, I was bummed because earlier today I was thinking, "Oh, it's a home game. Sweet. It'll be in high def." 

Nope.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bucks up 130-106. yikes. 18 3's.

Hinrich misses the first. and the second.

jumpball won by the Bulls Malik to Gordon drives left side. layup GOOD and one!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to Allen. jumper drains it. 80-69. 1:08 left.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Up 11 now? It'd be great to have a cushion going into the 4th.

Hinrich (per Gamecast Stats):
11 points
10 assists
7 steals
3 boards


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Is this correct Hinrich with 7 Steals?????


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dooling in the lane. layup GOOD.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Up 11 now? It'd be great to have a cushion going into the 4th.
> 
> Hinrich (per Gamecast Stats):
> 11 points
> ...


Going for the triple-double the hard way!


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

OziBull said:


> Is this correct Hinrich with 7 Steals?????


yes


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon Kirk!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Sorry i just came online to check the score then.
Why has chandler only played 9 minutes?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oooh. Kirk being called out by Red Kerr. "bone headed error" by Kirk

fouling Jameer at the three point line. makes 2 out of 3.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

on the inbounds, Chandler catches and gets blocked by Darko.

quarter over.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bobcats win! One win ahead of the Knicks.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrich 1 away from the Bulls record in steals held by Artest and (?) of 8.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni drives on Turkoglu, layup GOOD.

84-73.

Garrity for three MISS. Malik steps out of bounds with the bal.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Hinrich 1 away from the Bulls record in steals held by Artest and (?) of 8.


JYD with the United Center record.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Hinrich 1 away from the Bulls record in steals held by Artest and (?) of 8.


Does (?) mean Marcus Fizer and his tattoo?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Does Sweetney really have 8 points and 5 boards on perfect shooting in 12 minutes?
If that's the case, why hasn't he played any longer?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Malik is trying to do too much out there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

we just flat out threw that ball away OOB.

Darko against Malik. jumper MISS.

Duhon has it.to Ben. to Malik jumper in and out. Darko boards

arroyo over Duhon. jumper MISS.

Gordon circles to Duhon outside to Nocioni. to Malik in the lane. posts up. travels with it.

boneheaded by Malik. 84-75.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Get Kirk in their, please. It would be a miracle if Ben ever plays well w/ Duhon on the court.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> JYD with the United Center record.



Oh. United Center record. Not so much a big deal.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon jumper MISS> tyson boards.

to Duhon to Malik turnaround jumper MISS. 

to Malik again. long jumper MISS.

Tyson almost had it but Darko gains control

Darko to Dooling. OOB BUlls ball . 8:17 left


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Does (?) mean Marcus Fizer and his tattoo?



Hehe. :biggrin: 

Just couldn't remember who they said.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Malik Allen doesn't have much of an IQ. I still remember his play near the end of the game against the 76ers


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk likes to pick magic pockets, his previous season high 5 was against them. this is his career high (previous was 6 v. utah)

bulls just pluggin' away. would be nice to see that foot on the throat thing.

don't give them anything.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng downlow. layup MISS.

Arroyo to Garrity to Darko back out to Arroyo. drives. throws one up. gets fouled.

They respect Arroyo way too much.....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben to Chris to To Deng, Dooling taps the ball away. OOB Magic ball.

Arroyo drives jumper off the glass is good. 84-79.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk in for Duhon. Ben all of a sudden will start playing well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luol circles the lane. layup MISS. Tyson grabs it. out to Duhon. for three. 

Airball.

84-79. 6:37 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ariza drives baseline. stopped by Chandler. Ariza fouls.

Noc back in with Kirk. 

Hedo comes back in as well.

Noc to Deng drives in the lane. falls down and gets fouled by Ariza. 6:13 left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyson's been a BUM tonight.

We're choking.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc split FT's

Dooling over Chandler jumper GOOD. 85-81.

Hinrich feeds Chandler. travels with the ball. YIKES.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh come on!

two point game. no. no. 

coming apart at the seams.

come on!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hedo to Darko inside works Deng and dunks on him.

Gordon loses the ball OOB.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

this is not cool.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ariza hop step jumper MISS.

Hinrich to Gordon drives baseline to Kirk. to Deng on the left baseline. jumper MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hedo to Arroyo. travels with the ball

85-83 4:16 left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce the only player on this team with some balls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to CHandler on the outside to Deng back to Kirk, jumper MISS.

We need a timeout and a Ben miracle.

Arroyo jumper MISS. 

Nocioni drives and gets fouled by Darko. will shoot FT's


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

splits some more FT's.

Chandler taps it OOB.

Noc the only one to score in the 4th.

Hedo to Darko to Nelson runner. MISS. gets his miss. Ben fouls him on the rebound.

86-83 3:18 left


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

These guys are just giving it away! :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Darko inside layup GOOD.

Hinrich for three. MISS. Ariza boards. 86-85 2:42 left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

4 points in the entire freaking qtr. And Ben might be struggling but I would rather have him taking shots right now then anybody else.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

There go my fingernails!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nelson clears for a jumper MISS. Chandler boards. calls the timeout. 86-85 2:29 left in the 4th.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

piped in noise

Hinrich to Gordon to Nocioni. back to Gordon . over Hedo. jumper MISS.

86-85 Bulls

Nelson drives, stipped away. OOB Magic ball 10 seconds on the shot clock.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What an embarassing performance.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Hedo Turkoglu just keeps getting uglier. But he just about shook Noc out of his shes :|

Magic lead.

Then Dooling hits a 3.

Good grief.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hedo crosses over jumper. GOOD 87-86 Magic.

Hinrich drives layup MISS. Chandler tipped OOB. Magic ball.

1:43 left. 87-86


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nelson to Dooling for three. GOOD. 90-86. 1:25 left.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn talk about collective cold shooting.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben for three. MISS.
tipped. 
Gordon to Hinrich to Deng baseline. layup MISS. but fouled. 1:07 left.

Deng misses the first.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

and the second. Noc has the board.

Gordon has it. drives, layup MISS. Magic tipped it out 11 seconds on the shot clock.

Inbounds from Deng to Ben for three. GOOD.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Most pathetic qtr of the season. Bar none.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

90-89. 

Hedo jumper GOOD.. 92-89 32 seconds left.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

This may be more disappointing than THAT Cleveland game if they lose.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow blowing this one..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice play out of the timeout.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk inbounds to Chandler back to Kirk.to Deng outside. 

for three. MISS. and they foul.

UGH 21.2 left

they had a foul to give.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man alive... Lou was looking kind of scared to shoot it there.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Ironic, similar to what Boston did Sunday (lead most of the game, and then have the other team steal one)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon fouls Jameer. 18.1 left


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Way to waste 12 seconds. Guh.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

15-28 from the FT line tonight.

Kirk and Deng have looked VISIBLY scared out there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jameer misses the first.

and makes the second. Hinrich brigns it up. 

runner layup MISS, but fouled.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nobody wanted to take a shot the entire quarter. and what do you know. 

this game was in the bag. 

just horrible. 

come on kirk. make these. at least. misses again. finally. 

****.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Ironic, similar to what Boston did Sunday (lead most of the game, and then have the other team steal one)


At least Boston didn't shoot a combined 5/27 from FG and FT line


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ha ha. Free throws were key. Except that the Bulls missed a whole lotta them.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OH my. missed the first. this is disgusting.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

I hope they play better than this on Friday, when I go see them play the Bobcats.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

**** indeed.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

There's a reason Y the majority at the tribune have voted "No" on whether the Bulls deserve to make the playoffs.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok, Skiles is horriable coming up with game deciding plays. What in the hell was that?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dooling made the first and the second. 9.8 left. 95-90.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

PowerWoofer is going to have a field day on this game.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

How the heck did we lose to the frigging Magic at home? 

This is infuriating.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This game trimps the Utah loss(where Deng screwed up at the end) for the worst loss of the season.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

sigh.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc for three. GOOD. 7.4 remaining.

95-93 Magic


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

NICE!

Nevertheless, we need to make a 200 free throws per day requirement written into the contracts of the players that play for us. EVERY SINGLE DAY.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Comford foods, I need comfort foods!

Well, booze will do...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Speaking of free throws, the Bulls are currently 15-28, that's 53.6%.

If they'd shot 70% as a team, they'd be 20-28, and have 5 more points. The score is 95-93 Magic.

Getting the picture?

*Edit: *Even with 2 more meaningless free throws at the end, the final score is 97-93 Magic. Pathetic.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> PowerWoofer is going to have a field day on this game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Darko to inbound. to Nelson, fouled by Gordon.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Speaking of free throws, the Bulls are currently 15-28, that's 53.6%.
> 
> If they'd shot 70% as a team, they'd be 20-28, and have 5 more points. The score is 95-93 Magic.
> 
> Getting the picture?


Yeah. I had that thread about how we could have won some 6 games where we left the outcome at the free throw line.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

beat Boston give us hope,come right back and f*** us in the Butt!



Thanks Bulls!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

TwinkieTowers said:


> PowerWoofer is going to have a field day on this game.


You're damn right!!!


WHY DID WE HAVE TO LOSE AN EXTREMELY IMPORTANT GAME LIKE THIS??????

I knew this was going to happen, and I could just tell we were going to choke.

    

I Hate this team again!!! (Not really, but this is very frustrating to watch.)

I hope we redeem ourselves next game against the lowly Charlotte Bobcats.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

6.4 seconds left.

96-93. makes the second 97-93.

poor execution to close the game. Game over.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Now 2 games back. 

Sixers host the Pistons tomorrow. Detroit's struggled on the road big time post-AS break, and this will be their 2nd of a back-to-back. We're going to be 2.5 games behind soon.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> Yeah. I had that thread about how we could have won some 6 games where we left the outcome at the free throw line.


One starts to get the impression they aren't right in the head when you see a stat like that.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> I hope we redeem ourselves next game against the lowly Charlotte Bobcats.


At least that game's a win-win situation. A win is a win, and a loss means that the Bobcats are farther from the Knicks for the most ping-pong balls.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

What a heartless, gutless fourth quarter.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

When Detroit wins against Philly (yes, WHEN, not if) and IF (yes, IF, not when) we win against the Bobcats, then we are only 1 game out of the playoffs. So hope is not dead, although it's dying with every game we lose!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Give Orlando credit. They played very good defense in the 4th quarter. 
Still, the Bulls should have made at least a few more of their foul shots.

What happened to Howard in the 4th? When he and Milicic were both in the game the boards belonged to the Magic, and it was damn near impossible to score inside.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kudos to Orlando for sticking around. They're now 7-4 and won 3 in a row, I believe. They've been playing well.

Us, we don't deserve to be in the playoffs, even if we somehow slide in there.
Sounds like we looked sharp for the first 3 quarters too, but you can't finish a game like that.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I thought you guys had that one haflway through the fourth.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> One starts to get the impression they aren't right in the head when you see a stat like that.


It really is messed up.

I mean, from a fan's perspective, there's no explaining it. You know? How can you explain a team not making free throws? Who do you blame? How do you fix it, as a GM? How do you fix it, as a coach? I've heard that Skiles has them shooting 50-100 free throws at the end of each practice. What, do we need shooting coaches? Guys can almost lead the league in 3-pt shooting but can't sink them from the stripe?

Just terrible, just terrible. We definitely saw all the weaknesses of our team exposed, like no size up front, no go-to scorer, etc etc, but the guys we DO have could have won this game. Period.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

well i cant wait till we get a center so our guards and forwards dont have to work as twice as hard to get so many points in every quarter and not have energy for some quarters there was no excuse for this loss but it would be nice to get calls when we need them lol but we need to hit our free throws tho 

come on bulls yall should have won this 

NENE for center :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

There were several things I noticed in this game. Sweetney did not see the floor late in the game, opting to go small. That forced Brian Hill to go small as well, limiting Dwight Howard's minutes. 

Hedo and Darko were just working us downlow and Hedo especially stretched us defensively. The mismatches hurt us but Andres used his quickness to offset some of those points. Deng just disappeared in the second half as well. He seems to do that alot.

Malik played like crap in the beginning of the fourth and the rest of the team followed. I'm not sure why the entire team decided to suck as well as missing FT's when it counted.

Andres was great this entire game and he seems to be the only one who has his head in the game but also is playing like something is on the line. but even he wasn't immune to missed FT's in the fourth. I wish his teammates would find him so that he could score because NOBODY was able to put the ball in the hoop for some reason.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

McBulls said:


> Give Orlando credit. They played very good defense in the 4th quarter.
> Still, the Bulls should have made at least a few more of their foul shots.


They also made the shots when they counted. Hedo and Dooling were great and that three by Dooling in the corner hurt like the Flip Murray three in the corner.

These athletic high energy guards in the mold of Flip Murray/Mike James/Dooling just KILL US.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Watching this team lose really brings out the bad side out of me. If I would have been around last year, you would have seen nicer posts from me, that's for sure! lol

I just hate losing, especially the way we are losing. We lose because we are weak and soft, and have no sizr advantage. It hurts to watch this team play. And like you said, we may have won and can still have a chance to make the playoffs, but right now I think we should be aiming for the draft and trying to get a high seed. We need as much help this summer as possible, because Pax screwed up this team real bad (not as bad as the Knicks, but still, we are small, weak, soft, inconsistent, everything that sucks about a team, we have).

I just can't stand watching this team anymore, the way they let games slip away like this. But I'm going to keep track of what they're doing, and I'll be waiting for the lottery. If we somehow get what we need this summer, I may be interested. But as of right now, there's no point in trying to make the playoffs, because these guys need more time to develop, and the playoffs isn't the place to do it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What? I was under the interpretation that we won the game. You mean NBA games don't work like the Presidential Election. We won the electoral college votes, but Orlando won the popular vote, so we should still win? Right? Or is the NBA unamerican?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Kudos go to my friend, who predicted this weekend that whoever gets the 8th seed will have backed into it and that this is gonna be a "who wants it least" scenario. That's exactly what's going to happen.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This was a mirror image of the celtics game. The celitcs led for 45 minutes and lost. We led for 45 minutes and lost.

The team has been real agressive going to the hoop lately, and Orlando fouled hard inside. Keyon Dooling was all over Gordon like glue the whole Q4, and nobody on the Bulls stepped up.

In spite of some gaudy numbers on our part, their guards absolutely outplayed ours. Jameer Nelson scored a point a minute. Nelson and Dooling were a combined 13-20.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Strange and infuriating game. It thought the Bulls looked GREAT during the first 3 quarters. They were playing exactly how I envision them playing when they are on. 

But they wilted in the 4th quarter. Again. It really pisses me off how many times they've screwed away wins in the 4th quarter this season.


----------

